# pkg cannot install pkgs with strange '~' in it's name



## emorras (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, doing a pkg-upgrade(8), I get a lot of messages like this:

```
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
cannot install package xine~multimedia/xine, remove it from request? [Y/n]
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
cannot install package inkscape~graphics/inkscape, remove it from request? [Y/n]
```
Any clues?


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 10, 2014)

I’ve seen that while following the UPDATING instructions on gettext upgrade. It cleared by itself after several rounds of deleting/upgrading.


----------

